# Troop ships from Singapore 1945



## Johnsonsyard (Jun 2, 2011)

My Dad was a Burma veteran .His RAF service record indicates he returned home from Singapore November 1945 . Are there records of troopships leaving Singapore at this time ? 

Many Thanks.


----------

